# R.I.P Montana



## Nickysticky10 (Dec 12, 2006)

I had a skink who died 2 day's ago from a adult mealworm/adult superworm she swallowed without chewing because the shell was hard so it ate he stomach and then came out her arm then i killed the adult mealworm/adult superworm very harshly please don't let your babies die the way mine did be very careful!!


----------



## Elanor (Nov 15, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info and feel sorry for you mate...don't feel too much guilty,we all make mistakes with reps.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

R.I.P., I heard this about mealworms, didnt know how true it was though.I crush there heads.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

bummer, i have heard of this before... thats such a shame


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Same here . Id heard people mention it on forums but not actually heard it from someone who it actually happened to so Ive also took it as a urban myth. Will make sure i chop the heads off in future just incase.

RIP little skink


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

what a shame poor little thing


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww R.I.P XXX


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Very sorry to hear your story, don't feel guilty. You posted it so that your mistake will teach not only you but others too.
Reaching out from your own pain to prevent others from feeling the same is a truly noble thing to do.
Little one has crossed the Rainbow Bridge: no more suffering.


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

awwww sorry to hear that
rip x


----------

